# Surprise! Two very tiny rats! May need help.



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

My husband surprised me the other day with two tiny rats he .....liberated (bought)..... from the pet store for me. When I was getting our second pair, I was looking for a PEW as I love those suckers. But I couldn't find one .... but HE did the other day. And the PEW needed a friend...

Anyway, these two babies are the smallest rats I've ever seen. They are supposed to be four weeks old. I thought they were still supposed to be with their mother?? What do you guys think?

Silence (with quarter comparison)



















Ashitaka (same size as Silence but didn't want to pose with quarter)











Are they that young? (or younger?) They are eating and so very cute! And so very tiny. I love them already but I'm worried at how tiny they are. Do they need to eat anything special? I gave them my best grain mix and Muzuri blocks. Poor sweet little babies.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I think their fine. I separated my babies at 4 weeks to be super safe and they're totally fine. Growing as fast as anything.

Your babies are so adorable by the way!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

My rat's were about that size when I got them, so I think that they will be just fine. Congrats!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Lark was barely larger than that and five weeks when I got her. They'll be fine!

BTW - They're adorable.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you so much! I was so freaked out when I saw how tiny they were! They are such sweet babies! Silence already loves against my fingers and Ashitaka has already started bruxing at me!

Silence is a PEW and Ashitaka is an auguti mismarked hooded or bare back. I'm not sure. They are both such adorable rats!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

they'll be just fine... they have a very confident look about them

the babies that need to be with Mom just don't have that confident look about them


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Aw, they remind me of my baby Guinness and baby Baileys... *pout* I wants babies... *ponders* Post lots of pictures! :lol:


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! they are so cute!!!!


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my goodness so little! i love them! =]


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

From what I have experienced, these little ones should come with a warning label...I am cute but a HUGE pain in the butt so owner beware! They get out of EVERYTHING!!!!!

Super cute I love the white one!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

CUTE!! My two youngest boys were that little when I got them, they're a little bigger now, but they're fine. Sometimes they just sell em really little.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

The babies are getting bigger! They are five weeks today! They were so tiny, I had to put them in the big transport cage. It has the tiniest bar spacing of anything I have. It's amazing how tiny rats can squish their heads to fit through small spaces! It's not the hugest of cages but should work for another week. It beats a 10 gallon.

They have a wheel, which they love! A little house, a toy, a water bottle, and a food bowl full of Mazuri blocks and a good mix. Of course they get taken out all the time!

I can't wait until next Saturday or so. Two weeks will be done, they will be six weeks old, and they can start to meet the other rats! I will go as slow as I need to of course. Kenshin so loves little baby rats. He's always with my other thirteen week old babies! It's so cute!


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

hehehehe, Ashitaka..great name choice! :wink:


----------

